# Mountain Creek update



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

so with my pass was a little letter. here are the bullet points

-cab ride funnel has been widened

-soujorn will be spinning this year

these where two thing people complained about last year. 

this will be great so now we can park at south and be based out of the lodge there.


----------



## bensonr2 (Nov 13, 2008)

That's great news. The other thing that bothered me about last year was South wasn't open before noon on weekdays, hopefully that will change as well.

Have you heard anything about the park this year? I was wondering if they had planned to change that as I had heard South was pretty much deserted last year.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 13, 2008)

bensonr2 said:


> That's great news. The other thing that bothered me about last year was South wasn't open before noon on weekdays, hopefully that will change as well.
> 
> Have you heard anything about the park this year? I was wondering if they had planned to change that as I had heard South was pretty much deserted last year.


I wonder if the season pass prices at Da Creek had anything to do with the lack of crowds?
 I hear that tony's burns their food!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 13, 2008)

hardline said:


> so with my pass was a little letter. here are the bullet points
> 
> -cab ride funnel has been widened
> 
> ...



Do you know what they did to get the Soujorn chair to pass inspection? Pay-off the inspector??


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Do you know what they did to get the Soujorn chair to pass inspection? Pay-off the inspector??



they did spin it once last year but they just didn't run it. so i dont know if thathad anything to do with it



bensonr2 said:


> That's great news. The other thing that bothered me about last year was South wasn't open before noon on weekdays, hopefully that will change as well.
> 
> Have you heard anything about the park this year? I was wondering if they had planned to change that as I had heard South was pretty much deserted last year.



south will still open at 12. south wasn't deserted last year. from 3 to 7 there where lots of kids because they just got out from school. it was still ski right on the the lift. south is going to stay a park.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 13, 2008)

hardline said:


> so with my pass was a little letter. here are the bullet points
> 
> -cab ride funnel has been widened
> 
> ...


IMO the "Cab-Pee-o-Lay" is one of the dumbest lift options at Da-Creek
What I would like to know is how is widening the funnel going to do any thing to help?
Unless they speed up the lifts or add cabs.


----------



## bensonr2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Even so,  I heard very few people who were enthused about South being turned into 100 percent park. Obviously skiers were not thrilled, but I thought I had heard riders were not impressed because there weren't as many features as you would expect with for the amount of terrain.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Do you know what they did to get the Soujorn chair to pass inspection? Pay-off the inspector??



Gotta love the OLD Borvig lifts!!!
Safety Last!


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 13, 2008)

bensonr2 said:


> Even so,  I heard very few people who were enthused about South being turned into 100 percent park. Obviously skiers were not thrilled, but I thought I had heard riders were not impressed because there weren't as many features as you would expect with for the amount of terrain.


 They moved the "Park" over to South so the moms and dads staying at the "SUPER FANTASTIC BEST THING TO HAPPEN TO VERNON" hotel would not have to see the "Dirty Jrezey Crew" and the other Baggies... Them condos cost BIG BUCKS and it is hard to sell them if the local dirt bags are hanging out, so they sent them packing over to south.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2008)

You know, there are some harsh critics out there of Mountain Creek, but I'd be psyched if an area that size existed 45 minutes from home.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 13, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> They moved the "Park" over to South so the moms and dads staying at the "SUPER FANTASTIC BEST THING TO HAPPEN TO VERNON" hotel would not have to see the "Dirty Jrezey Crew" and the other Baggies... Them condos cost BIG BUCKS and it is hard to sell them if the local dirt bags are hanging out, so they sent them packing over to south.



I had always heard that the units in that new hotel were sold out even before construction was complete. If people were spending the bucks on those rooms with out knowing what Mountain Creek clientele was in the winter, as the saying goes,,,,,"let the buyer beware".

My understanding is that a larger portion of the hotel units were sold to investors that make them available to rent or as time shares, or to golfers that visit the area to play the Crystal Springs courses. The units in The Appalachian at Mountain Creek sold for but a fraction of the cost of the units in the new monstrosity in Crystal Springs.


----------



## bensonr2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe I'm going the wrong time of day, but I really didn't notice much difference between this year and last as to the crowd at the Vernon Valley side.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> You know, there are some harsh critics out there of Mountain Creek, but I'd be psyched if an area that size existed 45 minutes from home.


When I lived in Parsippany, I could make it there in just over 30 minutes.


----------



## bensonr2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Has there been news lately about the tents at the Vernon base? Surely they must be nearing the end of their maximum lifespan.


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

bensonr2 said:


> Maybe I'm going the wrong time of day, but I really didn't notice much difference between this year and last as to the crowd at the Vernon Valley side.



what time are you goin? most nights we have 2 or three families + the pack of kidies up with us. the only time i had lines where the two saturdays i was there from 10 to 4 but after 4 it cleared up pretty quick.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 13, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> I wonder if the season pass prices at Da Creek had anything to do with the lack of crowds?
> I hear that tony's burns their food!



What happened to Tony's anyway? Saw it crisp the other morning.


----------



## bensonr2 (Nov 13, 2008)

hardline said:


> what time are you goin? most nights we have 2 or three families + the pack of kidies up with us. the only time i had lines where the two saturdays i was there from 10 to 4 but after 4 it cleared up pretty quick.



I'm usually going weekday afternoons. Sometimes evenings.

I wasn't referring to whether it was crowded, I avoid the busy times there as it can be a miserable experience. I was referring to the type of crowd they were getting at the Vernon Valley end now that they moved the park rats to the Great Gorge side. From what I remember of last year, the ride up on the cabriolet seemed to still be mostly young local kids with attitude problems.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 13, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I had always heard that the units in that new hotel were sold out even before construction was complete. If people were spending the bucks on those rooms with out knowing what Mountain Creek clientele was in the winter, as the saying goes,,,,,"let the buyer beware".
> 
> My understanding is that a larger portion of the hotel units were sold to investors that make them available to rent or as time shares, or to golfers that visit the area to play the Crystal Springs courses. The units in The Appalachian at Mountain Creek sold for but a fraction of the cost of the units in the new monstrosity in Crystal Springs.



You are right they were all sold pre construction along with the black water condos.
Lets see how long before they get rid of the bubble tents, PU! they smell real bad!


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

bensonr2 said:


> I'm usually going weekday afternoons. Sometimes evenings.
> 
> I wasn't referring to whether it was crowded, I avoid the busy times there as it can be a miserable experience. I was referring to the type of crowd they were getting at the Vernon Valley end now that they moved the park rats to the Great Gorge side. From what I remember of last year, the ride up on the cabriolet seemed to still be mostly young local kids with attitude problems.



really i thought it was much different. most of the kids where over at south. although there where some mornings durring their winter break that the kids where at vv to gg opened up. for the most part i thought most of the kids where well behaved last winter. there were a couple that rude but no worse than anywhere else. 

actually some random dad congragulated me when i smack one of the kids that rides around with me in the helmet for making a wiseass comment. jhared looked at me and told me i couldn't smack him at which point the dad looked at jhared and told him it was my perogotive. he must have tought he was my son. when i told jhared's dad what he did his dad smacked him in the helmet to. 

one of the reasons the kids are so bad is they dont know any better they are left to their own devices. a lot of parents us the mountain a babysitting service. most of the kids parents dont even ski/board so they where never taught how the behave on the slopes.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> You know, there are some harsh critics out there of Mountain Creek, but I'd be psyched if an area that size existed 45 minutes from home.



I live 10 minute from Xanadu!


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 13, 2008)

bensonr2 said:


> I'm usually going weekday afternoons. Sometimes evenings.
> 
> I wasn't referring to whether it was crowded, I avoid the busy times there as it can be a miserable experience. I was referring to the type of crowd they were getting at the Vernon Valley end now that they moved the park rats to the Great Gorge side. From what I remember of last year, the ride up on the cabriolet seemed to still be mostly young local kids with attitude problems.



Ha Ha jersey kids with bad attitudes?
NO WAY!
Hey lets pray for some big dunps!
I want to huck BMW!


----------



## bensonr2 (Nov 13, 2008)

hardline said:


> really i thought it was much different. most of the kids where over at south. although there where some mornings durring their winter break that the kids where at vv to gg opened up. for the most part i thought most of the kids where well behaved last winter. there were a couple that rude but no worse than anywhere else.
> 
> actually some random dad congragulated me when i smack one of the kids that rides around with me in the helmet for making a wiseass comment. jhared looked at me and told me i couldn't smack him at which point the dad looked at jhared and told him it was my perogotive. he must have tought he was my son. when i told jhared's dad what he did his dad smacked him in the helmet to.
> 
> one of the reasons the kids are so bad is they dont know any better they are left to their own devices. a lot of parents us the mountain a babysitting service. most of the kids parents dont even ski/board so they where never taught how the behave on the slopes.



You're probably right. Honestly even though I bought a 5x7 pass last year I barely got any days in. I was bummed they turned South into a park, and extremely disappointed the connector was never opened.

I'm really glad the Sojourn lift will be open, though still slightly sad they won't be opening GG until noon on weekdays. I really miss being able to pull into the South parking lot at 10am, mostly have the place to myself. Obviously I can still roll into Vernon early morning, but that hike through the parking lot with my gear always takes away my enthusiasm. If they don't improve that situation by next season this my last year with a full pass or a 5x7 regardless of price.


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

bensonr2 said:


> You're probably right. Honestly even though I bought a 5x7 pass last year I barely got any days in. I was bummed they turned South into a park, and extremely disappointed the connector was never opened.
> 
> I'm really glad the Sojourn lift will be open, though still slightly sad they won't be opening GG until noon on weekdays. I really miss being able to pull into the South parking lot at 10am, mostly have the place to myself. Obviously I can still roll into Vernon early morning, but that hike through the parking lot with my gear always takes away my enthusiasm. If they don't improve that situation by next season this my last year with a full pass or a 5x7 regardless of price.



the lower lot at vv sucks but last year in the evening durring the week after work i always just parked at the prefered lot. i think i even parked there a few mornings. its not as bad for me in snowboard boots. i could not imagine doing it in ski boots. the lot situation isn't going to change a VV their really isnt anything they can do. i think south should open at 10 or atleast run the one lift so we could get to the sojourn


----------



## bensonr2 (Nov 13, 2008)

I disagree that there is nothing they can do about the parking situation. I feel they should do away with the preferred and drop off parking on weekdays, at least before the school kids come in after 3pm.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 13, 2008)

hardline said:


> the lower lot at vv sucks but last year in the evening durring the week after work i always just parked at the prefered lot. i think i even parked there a few mornings. its not as bad for me in snowboard boots. i could not imagine doing it in ski boots. the lot situation isn't going to change a VV their really isnt anything they can do. i think south should open at 10 or atleast run the one lift so we could get to the sojourn



Walking in your ski boots is dumb!
just pack up your stuff in a bag . go to the bar and boot up there, then stash your bag under the stage...Wink!
if you have been to the bar you will know what I am talking about.


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

bensonr2 said:


> I disagree that there is nothing they can do about the parking situation. I feel they should do away with the preferred and drop off parking on weekdays, at least before the school kids come in after 3pm.



hmm didn't think of that. you talking about the lot over by the tents or the one across the street over the bridge near the village?


----------



## bensonr2 (Nov 13, 2008)

hardline said:


> hmm didn't think of that. you talking about the lot over by the tents or the one across the street over the bridge near the village?



I'm thinking of the lot near the village. It still involves crossing the bridge, but at least that's reasonable and doesn't involve an uphill climb.


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

bensonr2 said:


> I'm thinking of the lot near the village. It still involves crossing the bridge, but at least that's reasonable and doesn't involve an uphill climb.



i cant seem to remember but i think i parked there a few times durring the day midweek. always for night sesions. to be honest i dont mind the walk from the upper lot that much. alot of times i ended up with a space right on the left after you turn off of 94. but those lower lots are just stupid.


----------



## bensonr2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Has anyone heard whether they have started to make plans to replace the tents?

Surely these "temporary" structures that have been in place for over ten years must be near the end of their maximum lifetime.


----------



## hardline (Nov 13, 2008)

bensonr2 said:


> Has anyone heard whether they have started to make plans to replace the tents?
> 
> Surely these "temporary" structures that have been in place for over ten years must be near the end of their maximum lifetime.



no where on the sprung site does it say the structures are temporary. in fact the have had one in the arctic for a few years. don't know when but its not going to happen in the next few years with the financial state that intrawest is in. i dont see why the dont turn the first floor of the hotel into the lodge they are never going to sell any of the retail space. i suspect they are propbally thinking the same thing. either way i dont really see it happening anytime to soon.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

hearing that sojourn will be open this year makes me want to take a midweek trip out to MC for old times sake


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 14, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> You know, there are some harsh critics out there of Mountain Creek, but I'd be psyched if an area that size existed 45 minutes from home.



It's 10 minutes from home for me but I usually drive past it on my way to Hidden Valley.


----------



## hardline (Nov 14, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> Walking in your ski boots is dumb!
> just pack up your stuff in a bag . go to the bar and boot up there, then stash your bag under the stage...Wink!
> if you have been to the bar you will know what I am talking about.



why would you stash it under the stage. 

A. if they find it they are just going to put it in the bag check
B. why not use the free bag check in the first place.
C. why risk getting your shit stolen.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 14, 2008)

I think I asked this in another thread....

Has anyone ever seen a mogul field at MC? Have they ever had one?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 14, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> I think I asked this in another thread....
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a mogul field at MC? Have they ever had one?



I know that years ago-before Intrawest-Zero G was typically left bumped on skiers' right while the left side was groomed down. With the oh-so-regular thaw/freeze cycle, those bumps would turn to sheer ice.


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 14, 2008)

Hmm, you think so?

Maybe I should start another thread about this, but you think their exist certain climates where moguls are not possible by reason of the freeze/thaw cycle or other weather attributes?

I guess I never really thought about that...I mean obvi, when things get bullet proof it sometimes becomes necessary to mow down bumps...but other resorts in PA and CT, for example, are able to sustain bump runs. Is the weather in Northern NJ that much different than the Poconos or CT?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 14, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> Hmm, you think so?
> 
> Maybe I should start another thread about this, but you think their exist certain climates where moguls are not possible by reason of the freeze/thaw cycle or other weather attributes?
> 
> I guess I never really thought about that...I mean obvi, when things get bullet proof it sometimes becomes necessary to mow down bumps...but other resorts in PA and CT, for example, are able to sustain bump runs. Is the weather in Northern NJ that much different than the Poconos or CT?




the bumps at sundown get rough quickly but still, they're better then no bumps.  the ski area just has to commit to resurfacing them from time to time.  It creates whales but the net result is an improvement.  Sundown rarely mows down the bumps entirely.  As a matter of fact, i can only think of that happening once each year since they started seeding a run.  and they were built back up immediately two of the times.  the first time, they "rolled" the bumps and since the trail isnt very steep, they didnt come back all that well.

the weather in NJ is very comparable to CT.  we probably get colder temps but nothing thats gonna impact the ski areas that differently.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> the bumps at sundown get rough quickly but still, they're better then no bumps.  the ski area just has to commit to resurfacing them from time to time.  It creates whales but the net result is an improvement.  Sundown rarely mows down the bumps entirely.  As a matter of fact, i can only think of that happening once each year since they started seeding a run.  and they were built back up immediately two of the times.  the first time, they "rolled" the bumps and since the trail isnt very steep, they didnt come back all that well.
> 
> the weather in NJ is very comparable to CT.  we probably get colder temps but nothing thats gonna impact the ski areas that differently.



What he said. We're extremely lucky that we have a mountain that takes their moguls as seriously as they do their terrain park. You can't half ass a bump run down here.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 14, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> Hmm, you think so?
> 
> Maybe I should start another thread about this, but you think their exist certain climates where moguls are not possible by reason of the freeze/thaw cycle or other weather attributes?
> 
> I guess I never really thought about that...I mean obvi, when things get bullet proof it sometimes becomes necessary to mow down bumps...but other resorts in PA and CT, for example, are able to sustain bump runs. Is the weather in Northern NJ that much different than the Poconos or CT?



I think we get substantially less snow here in NW NJ than PA or SNE. 

I think that back when Mulvihill owned Vernon Valley/Great Gorge, they didn't have the equipment to properly groom icy moguls once they formed. 

In the few times I've skiied the mountain since Intrawest bought it, I think that they wisely groom every trail every night.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 14, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> Is the weather in Northern NJ that much different than the Poconos or CT?



Can't speak for CT but in the Pocono's it can be much colder.  Camelback for example has a base elevation of approximately 1300 ft.  The summit elevation of Mountain Creek is around 1400ft.  Summit elevation at Camelback is almost 2100 ft.  I can't tell you how many times I've come down the mountain on route 80 and found the rain/snow line at Tannersville.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## hardline (Nov 14, 2008)

i think they might do it if there was serrious contingint of bumpers but they are mostly catering to the kids and noobs. one thing is for sure they are really staring to listen to what people have to say. they have at least one person out everday doing surveys. its not perfect but it is what it is. its friggin nj for god sake.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 14, 2008)

hardline said:


> why would you stash it under the stage.
> 
> A. if they find it they are just going to put it in the bag check
> NOPE!
> ...


Hey Now!


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 14, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> It's 10 minutes from home for me but I usually drive past it on my way to Hidden Valley.


RU a Lacytowner?
Why HV?
U race?


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 14, 2008)

bensonr2 said:


> Has anyone heard whether they have started to make plans to replace the tents?
> 
> Surely these "temporary" structures that have been in place for over ten years must be near the end of their maximum lifetime.


according to "Tom" down at the building dept on church st.
the permit 4 the tents expired after the second year that they were put up.
funny how deep pockets helps one get their own way!


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 14, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I think we get substantially less snow here in NW NJ than PA or SNE.
> 
> I think that back when Mulvihill owned Vernon Valley/Great Gorge, they didn't have the equipment to properly groom icy moguls once they formed.
> 
> In the few times I've skiied the mountain since Intrawest bought it, I think that they wisely groom every trail every night.



"I think that they wisely groom every trail every night."
HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!
once a week TOPS!
Bob B. has tried to get the GM to groom but they say that they just can not justify the cost.
and don't get me started on their snow making..!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 14, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> RU a Lacytowner?
> Why HV?
> U race?



Hardyston, right off Route 94 on the other side of 23.  Hidden Valley is cheaper and I just like the vibe better, plus they seem to be better at blowing snow, MC is pretty stingy with the snowmaking.  Nope I don't race.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 14, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Hardyston, right off Route 94 on the other side of 23.  Hidden Valley is cheaper and I just like the vibe better, plus they seem to be better at blowing snow, MC is pretty stingy with the snowmaking.  Nope I don't race.


Got Ya, Over by The "Y"?
 How do you like the new owners?

It is about a 15 min hike to the top of the triple from where I live.
on full moons I often treck over there and ski down #2 to the base lodge.
And go into the bar to find  a ride back up breakneck to do it again.


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, if Sojourn will spin this year, that will help significantly. Having ridden it two years ago...I am kind of amazed it passes inspection though.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 15, 2008)

4aprice said:


> Can't speak for CT but in the Pocono's it can be much colder.  Camelback for example has a base elevation of approximately 1300 ft.  The summit elevation of Mountain Creek is around 1400ft.  Summit elevation at Camelback is almost 2100 ft.  I can't tell you how many times I've come down the mountain on route 80 and found the rain/snow line at Tannersville.



It's another world "up the mountain" sometimes. During the October storm, Jim Thorpe and Lehighton got rain when only right up the road there was about about 6 inches of snow.


----------



## keyser soze (Nov 16, 2008)

A bit off topic from a noob here,  I grew up skiing (skating) at VV/GG many years ago and my daughter has now joined the ski club at school.  I have offered to chaperone and will be able to ski free during their 4 trips.  However, I have gotten her a season pass as an excuse to the wife for me to take her more often.  To make a long story short, what is the best deal out there now for an adult season pass?  I would mainly be going on the weekend.  I usually like to get up to Hunter a couple of times, and I heard something about dicaounts there with a season pass at MC.  Thanx.


----------



## hardline (Nov 16, 2008)

keyser soze said:


> A bit off topic from a noob here,  I grew up skiing (skating) at VV/GG many years ago and my daughter has now joined the ski club at school.  I have offered to chaperone and will be able to ski free during their 4 trips.  However, I have gotten her a season pass as an excuse to the wife for me to take her more often.  To make a long story short, what is the best deal out there now for an adult season pass?  I would mainly be going on the weekend.  I usually like to get up to Hunter a couple of times, and I heard something about dicaounts there with a season pass at MC.  Thanx.



the MC pass is dirt cheep but it wont work for you on the weekends it pretty bad durring the day. saturday nights isn't that bad but the center of the trails get really scraped off so you stuck the 5' on either side of the trail. with the full pass you get early access to the lifts. 

there are no discounts at hunter with a MC pass but you get discounts at all of the intrawest resorts. just read the season pass fact page


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 16, 2008)

hoses and guns are ready for dry wet bulb temps!


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 16, 2008)

keyser soze said:


> a bit off topic from a noob here,  i grew up skiing (skating) at vv/gg many years ago and my daughter has now joined the ski club at school.  I have offered to chaperone and will be able to ski free during their 4 trips.  However, i have gotten her a season pass as an excuse to the wife for me to take her more often.  To make a long story short, what is the best deal out there now for an adult season pass?  I would mainly be going on the weekend.  I usually like to get up to hunter a couple of times, and i heard something about dicaounts there with a season pass at mc.  Thanx.


$269.00 sp


----------



## Rob A (Nov 16, 2008)

Very glad to hear the sojourn would be spinning (but it shouldn't have been a problem in the first place, there should never have been a reason for it not to run). But atleast they aren't being as stubborn as in the past, glad to see they aren't trying to separate the place into 2 resorts. 

Now lets get Granite open for Dec 6 and I'll be a happy man.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 16, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> Got Ya, Over by The "Y"?
> How do you like the new owners?
> 
> It is about a 15 min hike to the top of the triple from where I live.
> ...



Yup, over by the "Y".  I don't think I met the new owners but they did a good job running the place last year.  I got a pass for my kid and I this year and plan on using it a lot.


----------



## gores95 (Nov 16, 2008)

bensonr2 said:


> Has there been news lately about the tents at the Vernon base? Surely they must be nearing the end of their maximum lifespan.



OMG we hope every year they will tear that smelly tent down and put up a real base lodge.  I guess we will have to hold our noses again this winter.

As for the parking woes just park at Granite.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 16, 2008)

gores95 said:


> OMG we hope every year they will tear that smelly tent down and put up a real base lodge.  I guess we will have to hold our noses again this winter.
> 
> As for the parking woes just park at Granite.



not on weekends they will tow you!


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 16, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> hoses and guns are ready for dry wet bulb temps!



Was up at Hidden Valley today.  They hadn't even hung the chairs on the cable yet and didn't look like they were preparing to blow.  Drove by Mountain Creek and it looked awfully quiet as well so I'm surprised to see this.  BB/JF and Sno in the Pocono's have said they were going to start and even though I have heard no official word I expect Camelback to start as well.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## hardline (Nov 16, 2008)

4aprice said:


> Was up at Hidden Valley today.  They hadn't even hung the chairs on the cable yet and didn't look like they were preparing to blow.  Drove by Mountain Creek and it looked awfully quiet as well so I'm surprised to see this.  BB/JF and Sno in the Pocono's have said they were going to start and even though I have heard no official word I expect Camelback to start as well.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



where you able to see if they widened cab ride?



Rob A said:


> Very glad to hear the sojourn would be spinning (but it shouldn't have been a problem in the first place, there should never have been a reason for it not to run). But atleast they aren't being as stubborn as in the past, glad to see they aren't trying to separate the place into 2 resorts.
> 
> Now lets get Granite open for Dec 6 and I'll be a happy man.



i agree.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 17, 2008)

Just went on Skireport.com, looks like Shawnee planning on opening Nov 29th? Wow, not bad. hehe, $19 ski tickets from Liftopia and you are set.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 17, 2008)

Maksim said:


> Just went on Skireport.com, looks like Shawnee planning on opening Nov 29th? Wow, not bad. hehe, $19 ski tickets from Liftopia and you are set.


Interesting...


----------



## hardline (Nov 17, 2008)

looks like they just updated the site today.

hawk highlands is now called bakersfield.

also all the rope tows at south are off the map.

they should just put the in hawkhighlands/bakersfield so the kidies can lap the pipe and those features and it would cut down on any base area traffic.


----------



## bensonr2 (Nov 18, 2008)

I noticed they also took the super pipe off the map on the Vernon side.

Also the map for South / GG has trail difficulty ratings again now. Not just a general black diamond terrain park rating. It definitely seems like they are trying to encourage skiers and free riders to use that side of the mountain, and are putting less emphasis on it being an exclusive terrain park.


----------



## hardline (Nov 18, 2008)

i would be suprised if all that remains of the pipe is gone by next year and they have put in a rope tow in hawk highlands for the pipe there.they should also regrade the the center of south with the fill from the super pipe. put in a few little rollers so in the spring when the snow is slow you could pupm the flat section. mid winter its fast so its no problem but spring its get real sticky by the sorjourn.


----------



## bensonr2 (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if its possible to get away with parking in Great Gorge Village or somewhere in or around Granite? Every time I ride the lift past the condos and see all the parking alongside the trail I think about how much easier that would be.


----------



## hardline (Nov 18, 2008)

bensonr2 said:


> Does anyone know if its possible to get away with parking in Great Gorge Village or somewhere in or around Granite? Every time I ride the lift past the condos and see all the parking alongside the trail I think about how much easier that would be.



they will tow you those are service and overflow lots for the condos. you might get away with it but i wouldnt do it just park at south this year.


----------



## bensonr2 (Nov 18, 2008)

The problem is I like to go weekdays around 10am. It looks like they will not be opening south before noon time again this year.

Honestly this is why I feel they have ruined the resort the last couple years. I mean South was definitely half empty when I would show up on weekday mornings, but I was far from the only car there. I realize boarders are their growth area, but I think they are neglecting a part of their loyal clientele, the skier.

I mean when I go skiing on a weekday afternoon, half the time I would pay 20 dollars to have lunch in the Lodge. I would have a couple beers at the end of my day. If it was the weekend I probably brought a friend with me who paid full price for an all day ticket and rented skis.

I get the impression that they didn't do as well last season and they are trying to lure back part of their audience they lost, but I still am not feeling that they are fully satisfying my problems with the place.


----------



## Rob A (Nov 18, 2008)

The guns were ON tonight. I recieved a text message from MC at about 8pm with the news. Weather is supposed to stay cold all week, they should be able to keep blowing nightly. Maybe an early opening?! Get it done MC! I'd love to ski Belleayre the 28th, then come back for some local cruisers on Saturday at MC.


----------



## hardline (Nov 18, 2008)

bensonr2 said:


> The problem is I like to go weekdays around 10am. It looks like they will not be opening south before noon time again this year.
> 
> Honestly this is why I feel they have ruined the resort the last couple years. I mean South was definitely half empty when I would show up on weekday mornings, but I was far from the only car there. I realize boarders are their growth area, but I think they are neglecting a part of their loyal clientele, the skier.
> 
> ...



o i agree with you. i would be great if the open south first but they cant because they have their hotel there. so when the few paying clients they have there go out in the morning the north lifts need to spinning. they probally save some money by opening one side later and if it keeps pass prices down i will live with it for the time being. 

the main problem with the area is the the ski area has to cater to the real estate.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 20, 2008)

I drove by Creek this afternoon, then looked at the hill from across the valley. It looks like a small amount of snow making took place on one trail at South and some at the base and on one trail at Vernon. It appears the whole tubing slope across Rt 94 is covered though. *shrug*


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 20, 2008)

bensonr2 said:


> I noticed they also took the super pipe off the map on the Vernon side.
> 
> Also the map for South / GG has trail difficulty ratings again now. Not just a general black diamond terrain park rating. It definitely seems like they are trying to encourage skiers and free riders to use that side of the mountain, and are putting less emphasis on it being an exclusive terrain park.



Ben being a "Local" you should know the name is "Stupid Pipe" and not Super Pipe"
LOL!


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I drove by Creek this afternoon, then looked at the hill from across the valley. It looks like a small amount of snow making took place on one trail at South and some at the base and on one trail at Vernon. It appears the whole tubing slope across Rt 94 is covered though. *shrug*



Yup, Looks like  just a bunch of "Test  Patches".
HVC made snow on "Chicken" as usual....They should Blast "Browse" and then" 2" all the way down.
Skimeister did you notice the effort to open "Tubing" at Da Creek?
That is where all the snowmaking was done.
and that stinks!
I know that Tubing is a pure profit operation for any ski hill, but please. Throw us skiers/riders a bone.


----------



## hardline (Nov 20, 2008)

ya thats a little silly they are using the cold to blow on the tube hill


----------



## Rob A (Nov 20, 2008)

They better be blowing on more than the bs trails like sugar slope and horizon. They have to take advantage of this weather while they got it if they want to have a decent amount of terrain open on the 6th.


----------



## hardline (Nov 20, 2008)

shit if they blew from now till the 6th they could have the whole place open.


----------



## Rob A (Nov 20, 2008)

hardline said:


> shit if they blew from now till the 6th they could have the whole place open.



Agreed, but you know we'll be skiing on shitty limited terrain if they keep this up.


----------



## hardline (Nov 20, 2008)

Rob A said:


> Agreed, but you know we'll be skiing on shitty limited terrain if they keep this up.



i know. would be cool if it wasn't the case.


----------



## trainlazz (Nov 22, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that the Southern Sojourn has been re designated as a blue trail? Either they regraded it or its because most snowboarders must walk the last 50 feet to South.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 22, 2008)

trainlazz said:


> Has anyone noticed that the Southern Sojourn has been re designated as a blue trail? Either they regraded it or its because most snowboarders must walk the last 50 feet to South.



Are the trails at Mountain creek graded a little to easy? er... like the blacks at mountain creek are blue anywhere else.

reason i ask is i never skied there, yet my ex gf, on her second day skiing ever, said she skied the black diamonds at mountain... kinda blew me away.  I am just getting comfy after 10 trips or so, on blues of Blue Mountain, and Hidden Valley.


----------



## Rob A (Nov 22, 2008)

Maksim said:


> Are the trails at Mountain creek graded a little to easy? er... like the blacks at mountain creek are blue anywhere else.
> 
> reason i ask is i never skied there, yet my ex gf, on her second day skiing ever, said she skied the black diamonds at mountain... kinda blew me away.  I am just getting comfy after 10 trips or so, on blues of Blue Mountain, and Hidden Valley.



They are definitely easy graded at MC. Most blacks, as you say, are blues anywhere else. Pipeline would be a double black elsewhere too if it was longer, but it's really sort.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 22, 2008)

I drove past MC today on my way to the grocery store, oddly they weren't blowing any snow at 11:30 AM when I first drove by but they were at about 12:30 PM on my way home.  Lots of snow at the tubing park, Sugar Slope has quite a bit and South has a thin cover on a bunch of trails, nothing on Granite, and nothing else on Vernon except for Sugar.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob A said:


> They are definitely easy graded at MC. Most blacks, as you say, are blues anywhere else. Pipeline would be a double black elsewhere too if it was longer, but it's really sort.



Thank you, I knew I wasnt crazy. :beer:  I guess there also is a difference between getting down a black diamon, and skiing a black diamond. Thank you sir.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 23, 2008)

From what I remember..didn't Vernon Valley/Great Gorge have some of the best snowmaking..I've never been there but sometime when I do work in the Newton area..I'll hit up MC..


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> From what I remember..didn't Vernon Valley/Great Gorge have some of the best snowmaking..I've never been there but sometime when I do work in the Newton area..I'll hit up MC..



If they do, they don't use it enough...Generally they make snow once on a trail, and that's it for the season. From my trips there, it isn't the most impressive, at least with the way they use it.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> From what I remember..didn't Vernon Valley/Great Gorge have some of the best snowmaking..I've never been there but sometime when I do work in the Newton area..I'll hit up MC..



Intrawest is pretty cheap with the snowmaking, they don't blow anything after Presidents day no matter what the weather.  I guess it makes enough of a profit just because of its location.


----------



## hardline (Nov 24, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Intrawest is pretty cheap with the snowmaking, they don't blow anything after Presidents day no matter what the weather.  I guess it makes enough of a profit just because of its location.



its true unfortunatly


----------



## hardline (Dec 12, 2008)

looks like they blaming the storm for the problems they where having the day before with the quad. south wont even be opening on saturday


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 12, 2008)

I guess the power is out at MC and HV, HV says they won't open tomorrow and to check the site later to find out if they are opening Sunday.  I live 10 minutes away and it was just rain here last night but must have been icing on the mountains.  I've got electricity here at home but it has been flickering periodically today.  Hopefully they get power back soon, it's gonna be in the teens the next few nights and it would be a shame to lose good snowmaking temps 'cause the power is out.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a view of South from my office window. The trees on the top 1/3 of the hill are glazed over with ice. The lower 2/3 looks typically late fall.


----------



## hardline (Dec 12, 2008)

the thing i dont get is if its a pwer issue how can they run north. on thursday they where running south on diesel when i left so i would imagine they are going to do the same at north but thay brings the question is it legal to operate on your diesel backup.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> the thing i dont get is if its a pwer issue how can they run north. on thursday they where running south on diesel when i left so i would imagine they are going to do the same at north but thay brings the question is it legal to operate on your diesel backup.


I'm pretty sure it is, we run on diesel, propane or natural gas all the time when power goes out.


----------



## hardline (Dec 12, 2008)

but then what happens when that drive goes down


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 12, 2008)

everybody get out and push?  

A better design would have the diesel generator used an a replacement for primary power, thus running on emergency power.  2nd drive would only replace the main motor if a mechanical failure occurred.


----------



## gores95 (Jan 6, 2009)

I wanted to resurrect this thread for all us "lowly" NJ skiers.  We have only been there one time this year (we went during a powder day in mid-December) and although we have had season passes the past five years, this might unfortunately be the last.  I cannot believe that Granite is not open yet and I hear through the grapevine that while there have been some really warm days this winter they have not taken enough advantage of all the cold temps.

Any locals care to chime in?


----------



## hardline (Jan 7, 2009)

i was there today it was good. grany has snow one they just have to groom it out. they also blew snow down to the triple. bear has a ton of snow on it. and great northern just has to be groomed out. they are actually ahead of where they where this year. by the weekend they will be 80%. they blew a ton of snow over at south and built a ton of new features. just take a look at my TR's to see whats going on im there almost all week every week.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a 5x7 pass and was there last weekend.  It was crowded, of course, but the trails that were open weren't in bad shape.  The two blacks were in surprisingly good shape, Lower Eagle especially.  We only stayed half the day because you can only ski the same trail so often.  I know they've been making snow on Granite all week long, so that should open up this weekend.  (I just checked their website, and they opened up Granite and the blues today.)  The previous poster is correct in saying that they are ahead of last year.  Lower Eagle didn't open until late Jan last year, and even then there was a creek running across the bottom of the trail, so I was pleasantly surprised.  I don't think I'm going to be able to make it out this weekend, but after that, I plan on being their most weekends and hopefully some weekdays as well.


----------



## hardline (Jan 7, 2009)

o and last night i saw that they opened a new bar at vernon. no more chillin in the hex in the buble tent. ill have to check it out when i get back from vt.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 6, 2009)

*STRONG SKI SEASON *

Representatives of New Jersey's three ski areas reported a strong season. 

Mike Motejl, general manager of Campgaw in Mahwah, called the results "close to a record" for that small area, with an unusually early opening for them on the first weekend of December. 

Sheri Eichler, sales director at The Hidden Valley Club in Vernon, called the 2008-09 season "one of the best" for them, which she attributed to "a combination of the weather and the new owners." Those new owners are four local businessmen, organized as the Hidden Valley Club. 

Across the valley, Rob Megnin, director of marketing for Mountain Creek, also in Vernon, termed the season "a strong one. When it snows and is cold, people recreate whatever the economy. 

"January was our best in history. This will end up as one of our best seasons of all time." 

Hidden Valley is in the process of switching to semi-private status. Eichler said that means after a certain number of memberships are sold, only members will have access to the snow weekends and holidays; the general public will have use of the facilities at night. 

While some memberships have been purchased -- and members had priority lines for the lifts this year -- Eichler said the economic crisis has set back the company's time line. Another factor affecting the projections is the number of repairs the new owners had to undertake before opening this season. 

The economy is also slowing the plans Intrawest, a major North American resort owner, has for Mountain Creek. Megnin said improvements made last summer consisted of "heavy maintenance stuff " and at this point he couldn't make any announcements for going into the 2009-2010 season. 

Motejl said the company which operates Campgaw -- the property belongs to Bergen County -- will submit plans to the county government this spring for a new lease. 

Meanwhile, he said, tubing has proved a very popular addition to the skiing and riding there. He estimates that 25 percent of the revenue comes from tubing. For next year, they'd like to "improve the snowmaking and there's lift work we want to do." 

http://www.nj.com/sports/njsports/index.ssf/2009/04/jersey_shore_guy_takes_top_hon.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 6, 2009)

Good for MC!


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 6, 2009)

I took advantage of their Spring Sale to upgrade from a 5x7 to an All-Access Pass for next season.  I was thinking of doing something crazy like getting a 'Noreaster, but decided to play it safe and save some $$ (at least in the short term, knowing me I'll just end up spending more by buying one-off lift tickets every time I go North).

The article was right in that the conditions were excellent this year.  Jan and Feb were stellar (relatively), then it went downhill quickly in March, but that's to be expected in NJ.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 7, 2009)

Some MC vids:

Sick:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVUiJOx4Ecc&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WF8n27yeko&feature=channel

Bloopers:
http://blog.nj.com/skiing/


----------



## bensonr2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Anybody heard any news about Mt Creek for this coming season?

I'm starting to worry they are planning on not having the connector trail and lift open again between South and Granite. I'm basing this on the fact they have announced they are going to require a park pass for all of South... like they used to when the park was at North. Obviously they can station someone at the top of Granite to check park passes going onto the connector trail. But to me it feels like they are trying to further segregate the park crowd from the skier crowd.

I did notice on their website they are making a slight change to the horizon trail at North to remove the 90 degree turn at the bottom.


----------



## Rob A (Oct 14, 2009)

Only thing I noticed is that they are making the flattest trail on the mountain flatter, which will make it even more of a traffic jam on weekends. Oh well, doesn't effect me, I'm not going to mc anymore after last season.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2009)

Rob A said:


> Only thing I noticed is that they are making the flattest trail on the mountain flatter, which will make it even more of a traffic jam on weekends. Oh well, doesn't effect me, I'm not going to mc anymore after last season.


Why not?


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 14, 2009)

The big thing that I would like to see from MC this season is less grooming on Devils Bit.  Last year there was a period in Feb with snow in back-to-back weeks so the base was good, no need to groom just to stay open, but they still groomed the crap out of it.  They can rope off the trail except for a small access point with signs saying "Expert Only", like they do with Pipeline.  That would help keep out some of the knuckleheads.

I'd also like to see them blow some snow onto Pipeline througout the season, after the bumps form.  I skied at Pat's Peak last year, and all day they had a bunch of fan guns going on Hurricane giving the bumps a constant coating to refresh what the skiers took off.  It made the best out of a short and steep run.


----------



## bensonr2 (Oct 14, 2009)

I think I have asked the same thing in this same thread in years past.... but has anyone heard anymore rumblings about them replacing the base lodge tents? Its going on two years of the retail space in the Appalachian hotel being empty, surely that would make a better base lodge.


----------



## Rob A (Oct 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Why not?



I'm done dealing with them. No more south terrain park, no more waiting all year for decent trails to open (then first to close), no more being frustrated pipeline is closed 5 times a week because it's too icy, no more sojourn is closed. I end up getting more frustrated than having fun at mc, so I bought a season pass to belleayre.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 15, 2009)

Rob A said:


> I'm done dealing with them. No more south terrain park, no more waiting all year for decent trails to open (then first to close), no more being frustrated pipeline is closed 5 times a week because it's too icy, no more sojourn is closed. I end up getting more frustrated than having fun at mc, so I bought a season pass to belleayre.



I can understand your frustrations, hell we all deal with the same issues.  You're lucky enough to have Belleayre as an alternative.


----------



## Rob A (Oct 15, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> I can understand your frustrations, hell we all deal with the same issues.  You're lucky enough to have Belleayre as an alternative.



Yeah I just finally got sick of dealing with it. Instead of skiing 35 times I'll probably ski 15-20 times this year, but each day will be a quality day.


----------



## jamesdeluxe (Oct 15, 2009)

I live equidistant to MC and Camelback (50-55 minutes)... and while CB is a third-tier East Coast hill, it's preferable to MC.  We all say that "a bad day skiing is better than a good day working," but MC really puts that cliche to the test.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 15, 2009)

jamesdeluxe said:


> I live equidistant to MC and Camelback (50-55 minutes)... and while CB is a third-tier East Coast hill, it's preferable to MC.  We all say that "a bad day skiing is better than a good day working," but MC really puts that cliche to the test.



I actually live closer to Camelback than MC (1 hr vs. 1.5 hrs), but $$ trumps all and I was able to save a few hundred dollars by going to MC.


----------



## tarponhead (Oct 15, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> I actually live closer to Camelback than MC (1 hr vs. 1.5 hrs), but $$ trumps all and I was able to save a few hundred dollars by going to MC.



What about Shawnee? Are they more $$ then MC?


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 15, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> What about Shawnee? Are they more $$ then MC?



Almost a hundred dollars more.  I know a lot of people would be willing to pay that hundred dollars to avoid MC, but I don't think it's that bad.  Sure there are many things I would change, but none of them are deal breakers for me.  I just accept it for what it is, and use the money I save for more trips up north.


----------



## tarponhead (Oct 15, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> Almost a hundred dollars more.  I know a lot of people would be willing to pay that hundred dollars to avoid MC, but I don't think it's that bad.  Sure there are many things I would change, but none of them are deal breakers for me.  I just accept it for what it is, and use the money I save for more trips up north.




Thats cool, and at least your skiing.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 15, 2009)

These reasons are some of the reasons I get my pass at Hidden Valley each year.  It's much smaller but it's not crowded and they do a good job making snow and getting stuff opened up.  Granted I live 10 minutes from MC and 15 from HV so I'm very close to both places, so I ski a lot locally and do day trips when I can to the Poconos or Catskills.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> What about Shawnee? Are they more $$ then MC?


I love skiing Shawnee.  That's where I learned how to ski.

I should really get there more often.


----------



## Rob A (Oct 15, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> These reasons are some of the reasons I get my pass at Hidden Valley each year.  It's much smaller but it's not crowded and *they do a good job making snow and getting stuff opened up*.  Granted I live 10 minutes from MC and 15 from HV so I'm very close to both places, so I ski a lot locally and do day trips when I can to the Poconos or Catskills.


I'm sorry, but I found this sentence comical. HV does a good job getting everything open? For a place that only has 12 trails, they sure do take their sweet time. I can't remember a time I saw Helenback and Kurly Q open at the same time from top to bottom before February.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 16, 2009)

Rob A said:


> I'm sorry, but I found this sentence comical. HV does a good job getting everything open? For a place that only has 12 trails, they sure do take their sweet time. I can't remember a time I saw Helenback and Kurly Q open at the same time from top to bottom before February.



They are a much smaller mountain with a lot less money than MC and it seems they do the best they can with their budget.  I didn't say get the entire mountain open but they do get the majority of it opened as fast as they can.  They also don't charge you $49 for a weekday ticket to ski a half open mountain like MC does.  They also keep making snow long after MC has stopped.  At MC it doesn't matter what the conditions are, there is no snow made after Presidents day.


----------



## tarponhead (Oct 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I love skiing Shawnee.  That's where I learned how to ski.
> 
> I should really get there more often.



Small, begginer mountain at best, but I love it. Where my boys caught the ski bug.


----------

